# RIO DE JANEIRO | Museo do Amanha | U/C



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

*RIO DE JANEIRO | Museu do Amanha | U/C*

The Museu do Amanhã (Museum of Tomorrow) is being built at Pier Mauá Pier as one of the cornerstones of the Porto Maravilha - a comprehensive urban renewal of the Port Region, promoted by the city of Rio de Janeiro. The project encompasses an area of 30,000 m² with gardens, a reflective pool, bike path and leisure areas. The museum is scheduled to open in the first semester of 2015.
Designed by Spanish architect Santiago Calatrava, the building will feature 15,000 m² of constructed area. The museum will consist of two floors connected by ramps. On the ground floor there will be a museum store, an auditorium, rooms for temporary exhibits, space for research and educational activities, a restaurant and the museum’s administrative offices. The upper floor will house the long term exhibit spaces, a panoramic lookout to admire the view and a café.


























From the Brazilian Thread.


Vinicius said:


> Postando aqui também as fotos que eu tirei ontem:
> 
> DSC00268 by Marcus Vinicius Cintra, on Flickr
> 
> ...


More info here


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh, sorry!
Can someone change the title?
Its MUSEU DO AMANHÃ and it's UNDER CONSTRUCTION.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great advances


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

_dp_


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

A solid Calatrava design here, thank you for presenting this project!

What will be showcased at this museum, is it a new institution or is it a moving establishment?


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

^^^^^
From the site:


> The Museum will display the future based on six major trends for tomorrow: climate change; population growth and increasing longevity; greater integration and diversity; technological developments, the changing biodiversity and expansion of knowledge.


We know little about what will be showed;

Now, updates :banana::banana::banana::



























ps. the title still wrong, its MUSE*U*.


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

04/10



Osmar Carioca said:


> *Fotos tiradas hoje na Praça Mauá.​*


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^:cheers:


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Updates 


leonardosm said:


> Museu do Amanhã
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## campineiro1 (Jan 14, 2015)

Osmar Carioca said:


> *Museu do Amanhã visto do Mosteiro de São Bento​*


More images


----------



## LJ (Feb 3, 2009)

May 16 Images



morioli said:


> *O que abunda não falta!
> 
> Já estava com fotos preparadas e vai um complemento da postagem do Osmar, com enfase no MDA*
> 
> ...






Osmar Carioca said:


> *Museu do Amanhã ao nível do chão.​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## onthehudson (Apr 16, 2015)

So, it is about a 5 to 10 minute walk from the Candelaria Church (Igreja de Nossa Senhora da Candelaria) ? A little off the normal areas of downtown, but not too far - in the day time.. no way at night...


----------



## Harryx5 (Jun 29, 2006)

Looking awesome


----------



## Rashid. (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## felipepf (Jun 18, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## traveler (Jun 12, 2005)

I don't like! Looks like a big Alligator lol.


----------



## onthehudson (Apr 16, 2015)

Have they really cleaned up Guanabara Bay? The smell and all the trash floating in the bay don't seem so first world like this structure does... a clash? 

It's been five years since I have been there, but my local contacts tell me all is not right in Cidade Maravilhosa... It looks wonderful in post cards or from the air above though...


----------



## cupview (Jul 4, 2013)

Museu do Amanhã









Marcelo Imoto









Marcelo Imoto









Marcelo Imoto









Marcelo Imoto









Marcelo Imoto









Marcelo Imoto









Marcelo Imoto









Anne Elizabeth Correia


----------



## cupview (Jul 4, 2013)

Museu do Amanhã









museudoamanha









superuber









vanessa_aragao

Ballet dos guindastes









lianabrazil


----------

